# LGB Forney pulling power



## gw (May 24, 2008)

I have a LGB Forney. I am pulling 14 cars with it. It pulls fine forward but has some trouble backing up and will sometimes loose traction. I was thinking of adding some weight to the locomotive to improve the traction. Is this a good idea? So I be working it that hard?


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

That's a big load, especially if they are 4 axle cars. 

I would not ad any weight. You could overload the gears.


----------



## gw (May 24, 2008)

My cars are all 4 axle. I also have a heavy tender that has sound. I was thinking maybe I could change out the wheels to some ball bearing metal on all the cars and that would take some resistance off.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo makes a replacement BB set that can be retrofitted into just about any car. I have replaced the bushings in several of my Streamliners, Aristo cars, and Lgb Cars with the BBs. It makes a significant difference in rolling resistance. If there is interest, I could probably photograph and document the process in a thread. 

Jim Carter


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

14 cars is a lot for a Forney. 
However, it's your model and you do with it as you like. 
My three Forneys never pull more than 5 cars, as the prototypes do. 
Remember that if you burn out a motor or strip a gear, you cannot get a replacement at this time from LGBoA. 
jb


----------



## gw (May 24, 2008)

(jebouck) I am new to the hobby and this is the kind of advice I am looking for so think you very much. I am not familiar with the capabilities of different locos. I am interested in some longer trains as in the near future I hope to build a larger outdoor layout. I may need to invest in some different locos with more capabilities. 

Jim Carter - The Aristo Craft wheel upgrade you mentioned is very interesting. I think that would let me pull some additional stock safely. I probably won't attempt to pull the number of cars that I was pulling but i think that would let me get a decent number on it. I am less interested in the prototypical aspect at this time. I am more interested in just enjoying the hobby without too much attention to detail. My job is detail oriented and this is just for fun without any rules. That being said I still do not want to damage my equipment and I appreciate all the advice I get from those of you who have been in the hobby longer than I have.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On a level track, engines can pull many cars, but with curves and hills, the load increases/more than doubles. 
Ball bearings will increase the load going down hill as they roll better and place back pressure on the gears , esp ones with back EMF. 

A lot of us find it better to spend money on a second engine rather than going to ball bearings and electrically tie the two engines together for track powered locos. 

PS, an old LGB brochure lists a Stainz as able to pull 44 axles. That is 22 2 axle cars or 11 4 axle cars.


----------



## gw (May 24, 2008)

Dan, when you mention adding a second engine are you referring to adding another engine to the locomotive?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gw on 06/08/2008 7:23 AM
Dan, when you mention adding a second engine are you referring to adding another engine to the locomotive? 




No, he means doubleheading. 










-Brian


----------



## gw (May 24, 2008)

I thought that might be what he meant but I was just not familiar with that type loco being used in that fashion. Can you add a helper in the middle or on the end? How do you sync the engines?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

How do you sync the engines?

you just don't. 
i use often motorised tenders and locos of different brands and speeds together. 
i just put the slower one in front. 
so the stronger one gets slowed down by the weight of the cars and the slower one in front may help drawing.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I like 2 engines in front as i can wire the 2 engines together for better power pick up from my rails. LGB's powered tender comes with power jacks at the front and rear, and many of their engines have the power jacks. Aristo has a power cable and USA has the little round jacks. Older LGB has the round jacks just like USA, the newer LGB has a 2 wire flat connector and the mother board cables in PC's are a perfect match for these pins. 

I match the speeds by adding diodes to the faster engine's motor, but I have never mixed brands.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

the forney and other engines sometimes have better pull in one direction than another due to weight disirbution-for example when pulling forward the thrust is back and downward-often over the traction tire-in reverse it is the opposite adn may not have the same pull 

as for mixing willy nily re engine speeds-i have taken much more care to run only identical engines 

-not merely close- 

the issue being as noted the parts shortage and significantly-the lack of slippage in some engines-some of these engines are so heavy that the required slip isnt there-and something else is taking the wear-ie gears or motor-theres a big differene between g scale and say n scale-where i too run the faster ones in front and the slower ones behind--but they are so light-and often without tractoin tires-so slipping or simply being pulled along doesnt cause damage


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 06/09/2008 4:37 AM

I match the speeds by adding diodes to the faster engine's motor, but I have never mixed brands.




How do diodes help? I can only think of two configurations to attach diodes (Series or Parallel) and both preclude being able to run in either forward or reverse depending on which way the diode is conducting. Series would block current in one direction and Parallel would be a short across the motor when voltage is applied in one direction.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I add the diodes in pairs back to back to get a .7 volt drop. If I need 1.4 volts, I use the bridge rectifier and tie the + and - together and then place this in series with the motor. 
Diodes will give a constant voltage drop even with changes in current.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The forneys have a spring that keeps the trailing truck pressed down to the track. I had an LGB forney for a short time and followed the advise of 

one of our members and moved the spring or removed it, I can't remember at this time. But it helped with the traction. I wasn't pulling many cars 

with it.


----------

